# Cincinnati's Krohn Conservatory Panoramics



## Chris Stegner (Jan 24, 2009)

I went to our local conservatory a few weeks back on a gray day in hopes I could get something nice inside since outside shots were nasty that day. I only had an hour to shoot before they closed. Hope to go back in the spring when they have more blooming flowers.

Here's a few from that day. C&C always welcome.

1







2





3


----------

